
IOTA Flaw Mails Leaked - SamyGe
https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/967513038374031360?s=08
======
DyslexicAtheist
Maybe instead of whipping up a pdf like Manafort that requires trust in the
authors copy/paste & editing process it would be better to see the real email
conversations incl. message headers. Not saying this isn't how it unfolded but
this isn't <evidence> either.

Why go through the trouble of creating a pdf from different emails (he calls
"letters") when he could just save the messages verbatim as plain text incl
timestamps & other metadata. This sure smells like nonsense.

------
grzm
Main discussion (135 points, over 80 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457120)

